# بخصوص مشروع الصابون السائل



## زهرة الشرق (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 اشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع وافكاركم المفيدة 

 وعن نفسى ليا استفسار بخصوص مشروع الصابون السائل 

 نفسى انفذه 

 لكن العقبات كتير امامى 

 منها عدم درايتى بالمكونات الحقيقية له 

 كل واحد بيكتب وصفه ونسب مختلفه عن الاخر 

 كمان انا ربة منزل محتاجه ابدأ بداية بسيطة على اد امكانياتى 

 لانه مفيش رأس مال عندى 

 ولا عارفه لو بدأت ازاى اسوقه 

 ولا العبوات اللى هعملها اجيبها منين 

 اسئلة كتير عندى ومش مرتبة 

 ياريت حد يقدر يفيدنى 

و
 جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## لوف ستي (22 مارس 2011)

اهلا زهره

نورتي

موجود هنا بالموقع كتير تركيبات للصابون السائل

بمامكانك الاطلاع عليها وتجريبتها

تحياتي


----------



## احمد المهتدى حسن (30 مارس 2011)

انا بسئل على صناعةالصابون الغسيل المتماسك القطع وكيفة صناعتها انا افكر فى سن الطفولة عبارة عن ماء وبطاس ودقيق ولاكن المقادير وكيفة يكون عندى مصنع صابون ولم يضر المستهلك فى المنزل لان الصودة الكوية مضرة الانسان بنسبة عالية فى المقادير(البطاس)


----------



## mnsamra (12 مايو 2011)

انا مهندس كيميائي في مصنع منظفات للتواصل وتبادل الخبرات اتمني المساعدة و الاستفادة


----------



## زينب الشافعى (15 مايو 2011)

عمل صابون صلب


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (25 يونيو 2011)

الاخت العزيزه زهرة الشرق
يتكون الصابون السائل من مادتين رئيسيه وهما السلفونك اسد (حامضي) والصودا الكاويه (قاعدي)حيث تكون النسبه لتصنيع (100)لتر صابون سائل هي (20)لتر حامض السلفونك اسد و(3)لتر سليكات الصوديوم (نصف لتر)عطر صناعي
مع لون غذائي حسب الرغبه و من ثم مايعادله من مادة الصودا الكاويه وحسب نسبه التعادل الكيميائي للصابون حيث تقاس بورق قياس يسمى (بيج بيبر)والنسبه الباقيه من الكميه ماء ...........مع تمنياتي لكي بالموفقيه


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (10 فبراير 2012)

مش مادة سليكات الصوديوم ماده مسببه للسرطان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

بالنسبه لصناعة المنظفات السائله-بالخطأ صابون سائل - انصح بأن يكون هناك من يقوم بالتدريب حتى الاتقان فأنا فى اشد حالات الانزعاج مما اراه من استسهال وتبسيط مخل لمواضيع مكتوبه بجرأه فى هذا الموقع ويكفى ان المنظف السائل فى حالة الخطأ يسبب سرطانات فى جلد المستخدم او حرقان شديد
حتى نحصل على منتج يقوم بعملية التنظيف دون ايذاء المستخدم وبتكلفة حقيقيه لااسراف فيها ولا تقتير مخل بالمواصفات.
اما الصابون الصلب فهو استثمار ضخم حتى لو بدأت من نصف الطريق كاستخدام النودل وعجنه وفرمه واضافة الالوان والعطور والكبس فى القوالب
عموما النودلز موجوده فقط فى المصانع الكبرى ومصنعه طبقا للمواصفات والباقى ماكينات لعمل ماسبق ذكره وليس غلى زيت وبوتاسا.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 فبراير 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> بالنسبه لصناعة المنظفات السائله-بالخطأ صابون سائل - انصح بأن يكون هناك من يقوم بالتدريب حتى الاتقان فأنا فى اشد حالات الانزعاج مما اراه من استسهال وتبسيط مخل لمواضيع مكتوبه بجرأه فى هذا الموقع ويكفى ان المنظف السائل فى حالة الخطأ يسبب سرطانات فى جلد المستخدم او حرقان شديد
> حتى نحصل على منتج يقوم بعملية التنظيف دون ايذاء المستخدم وبتكلفة حقيقيه لااسراف فيها ولا تقتير مخل بالمواصفات.
> اما الصابون الصلب فهو استثمار ضخم حتى لو بدأت من نصف الطريق كاستخدام النودل وعجنه وفرمه واضافة الالوان والعطور والكبس فى القوالب
> عموما النودلز موجوده فقط فى المصانع الكبرى ومصنعه طبقا للمواصفات والباقى ماكينات لعمل ماسبق ذكره وليس غلى زيت وبوتاسا.


الاستاذ الفاضل / محمود السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اتابع بشغف كتابات سيادتك في المنتدي و التي تنم عن علم غزير و لكن لم اري لسيادتك موضوع لشرح تركيبه لكي نستفيد منها و تعليقات سيادتك بالتحفظ علي اي جهود لعمل صناعه صغيره و اذكر سيادتك ان نهضه الصين قامت علي الصناعه الصغيره و في رائي المتواضع ان بلدنا لو اطلقت الحريه للصناعات الصغيره لنهضت امتنا و بالمناسبه عن موضوع الاخت التي تريد عمل المنظف السائل بالمنزل كمشروع لزيادة دخلها فقد كنت اتمني ان ترشدها بخبرتك لا ان تحبطها و لو سعادتك نزلت الاسواق الشعبيه لوجدت زجاجات المياه المعدنيه معباءه بسوائل لا علاقه لها حتي باسواء انواع المنظفات ومع ذلك تباع للطبقه التي لا تسطيع شراء ماهو اغلي من ذلك و ربما لو استطاعت الاخت انتاج شيء بمنزلها سيكون اجود من الموجود بالاسواق . و ارجو ان نتخذ هدي بشروا و لا تنفروا و يكفي من يكتب معلومه ان نشكره و من يطلب المساعده ان نعينه و اتنمني ان استفيد من علم سيادتكم الغزير في موضوعات علي الموقع و ليس علي الايميل الخاص لسيادتك حتي تعم الفاتده ... قال صل الله عليه و سلم ( خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه ) و ادعو الله ان يوفقك الي كل خير..............


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

اسعدنى رأيك بالتأكيد وكل هدفى ان نزيل عن الصناعات الشعبيه صبغة الغش التجارى وتكون الصبغه هى الصناعات الاقتصاديه وقلت من قبل ان اثناء تصميم التركيبات نراعى فيها اما اقتصاديه او قياسيه اواكثر من ذلك مع اشتراط المواصفه فى كل الاحوال وكل ذلك ممكن وقد بدأت بنشر الميل بغرض افادة الجادين
ليس الا ولو كان يجمع المشتركين فى هذا المنتدى مكان لتوليت الشرح والتدريب مجانى وليس مجرد نشر تركيبه - فنشر التركيبات اساء للفكره وارجوك قراءة نتائج المشتركين او من قام بعمل تجربة ستصعق من فشل التجارب والنتائج السلبيه وعلى العموم الاتصال بى لاثبات الجديه ولو هناك وسيلة اخرى فعاله - رجاء الرد- ملحوظه هامه -اشتراطات وزاره الصحه والتوحيد القياسى وضعت لاهمية هذا النوع من الصناعات لانها تمس صحة الانسان مباشرة فهى منتجات تمس الجلد او الشعر او جسم الانسان عموما - الا يكفى هذا لان نكن شديدى الحرص ونلتزم بالمواصفات


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 فبراير 2014)

الباشمهندس / محمود السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته . اسعدني رد سيادتكم و اهتمامكم بجودة الصناعه و الالتزام بالمواصفات القياسيه و هذا شي ممتاز ولكن ما اتحدث عنه هي فكره اخري قد نتفق او نختلف عليها ( الاختلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه ) و لاوضح وجهة نظري سافترض موقف مقتبس من الموضوع ... لو حضر شاب وقال انه متخرج من الجامعه من عدة سنين و لا يجد عملا و معه مبلغ الف جنيه و عنده حجره ببدروم بمنطقه شعبيه و يريد عمل مشروع منظفات و قد قرا وصفات مختلفه و لا يعرف من اين ياتي بالمواد و العبوات و التسويق .... الخ . اعتقد ان هذا الشاب يحتاج منا المساعده و لو قلنا له تراخيص و موافقات و مواصفات لقتلنا طموحه و اماله و اري ان نكتب له ابسط تركيبه لعمل ما يسمي خطا بالصابون السائل اشتري من شارع الجيش 2 ك سلفونك و نص ك بوتاس قشور و 2 ك سليكات و اعمل 10 ك صابون سائل و اشتري عبوات من مكان كذا و اشتري 10 ك داوني جاهز من ش الجيش و كذلك كذا كيلو كلور و عبيء في زجاجات بلاستيك نص كيلو و ضعهم علي ترابيزه في الشارع لكي تبيعهم ستحقق مكسب و تبدا تدور العجله خطوه خطوه و نرشده الي مراعاة البي اتش و الاحتياطات ليصل الي منتج علي الاقل جودته اعلي مما يباع بالاسواق الشعبيه حاليا و بهذا يكون قد وضع قدمه علي اول الطريق اللذي قد يوصله الي ان يكون من كبار الصناع في مصر . تلك فكرتي و اعتقد ان هذا هدف موقع الصناعات الصغيره . كذلك من بداء بدايه مثل هذا و قابلته مشكله و يسال و يتبادل الخبرات لتطوير منتجه . و قد وجدت لسيادتك مشاركات امس و اليوم باعطاء خبرة سيادتك في بعض المواضيع و اشكر لسيادتك ذلك . و ادعوا الله ان يجازيك كل خير مع خالص احترامي


----------

